# Surge based on destinations, not number of requests



## HobNobByBob (8 mo ago)

While sitting in the airport lot, I played with the passenger app and got interesting results. Turns out, surge for passengers is based, at least partly, on destination. Talk about f***ing drivers... One driver going 25 miles south gets a big surge, while another driver going 25 miles west gets base fare plus whatever is shown on their app. I played around multiple destinations and found the surge to be all over the place.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They have based the passenger rates on the destination for a while now. Two people can literally be going the same distance from the same starting point but be charged two different amounts. The more important question is how do you know the driver going to Parker is going to get paid a big surge? What was the surge amount you had attached at the time?


----------

